# Anyone toured Europe in a 5ver?



## nozzmoking (Mar 29, 2008)

I know there are many full-timers who have a 5th wheel rig, but wondered if there was anyone who actually tour in a 5ver?

I'm presently thinking a 31' / 34' would suit my purposes, but once a Dodge has been stuck on the front I'm not sure if this rig might be a little on the large size for touring Europe. I've no idea of the size of pitches/roads in Europe compared to what we have in the UK.

The plan is to find a nice site, stay for 2 or 3 days, and in the meantime use the Dodge for sightseeing. I realise that with a largish rig, I'll need to plan ahead before just setting off for the next destination.

If anyone has actually done something similar, I'd love to hear from you with any tips or advice you can offer. I've got my Big Pitch Guide for the UK, so feel comfortable in trawling around this side of the channel, but have no idea what to expect in France, Spain, Portugal, Italy etc. (Maybe once I've purchased the BPG for Europe my fears will subside?).

I have a class 1 licence, so confidence is not lacking, but just need to make sure on what I'm doing before diving in and making my first 5ver purchase.

Cheers

Paul


----------

